# Royal British Legion Paphos



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

I am having difficulty in finding any contact numbers for the RBL in Paphos
Can anyone enlighten me?, please


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

There is no longer a branch of the RBL in Paphos - Limassol is the nearest branch.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Has the affiliate association in Limnaria Gardens closed down?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Has the affiliate association in Limnaria Gardens closed down?


Yes it has. I read it somewhere a while ago.


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

The Liminaria Club where the RBL used to meet closed down in December, as far as i am aware the RBL is still in Paphos but who now organizes it i dont know.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PaulDickinson said:


> The Liminaria Club where the RBL used to meet closed down in December, as far as i am aware the RBL is still in Paphos but who now organizes it i dont know.


If you are aware that the R.B.L. are still in Paphos, then please enlighten us. As we were informed by the then secretary that they were no longer in Paphos and operated from Limasol.


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

expatme said:


> If you are aware that the R.B.L. are still in Paphos, then please enlighten us. As we were informed by the then secretary that they were no longer in Paphos and operated from Limasol.


Obviously you know more than I do, nothing more to say on the subject then?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> If you are aware that the R.B.L. are still in Paphos, then please enlighten us. As we were informed by the then secretary that they were no longer in Paphos and operated from Limasol.


Their homepage state Limassol and Larnaca only


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

After contacting Limassol RBL with no success I emailed RBL head office in the UK and after exchanging quite a lot of correspondence with them I have just received the following information:

The Paphos branch now meets at Neos, Pegeia. The next meeting is the 15th March 1600hrs at Neos. They are also planning to hold their 1st Anniversary Dinner at Neos on 27th March, if you require any further info please contact David C Perry. Branch sec. Tel: 99135894


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Talagirl for confirming there is still a branch in Paphos, now maybe Expatme will take onboard what other people say.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Expatme was correct with the information he gave at the time writing his post.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure of how many members there are are now - have asked for more information.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PaulDickinson said:


> Thanks Talagirl for confirming there is still a branch in Paphos, now maybe Expatme will take onboard what other people say.


I think that this should read "That there is NOW a branch in Paphos"


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

The RBL membership council in London granted branch status to Paphos after a formation meeting took place on 24th April 2014.
Branch No. 3692
Hence their forthcoming 1st Anniversary


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

Andrea59 said:


> The RBL membership council in London granted branch status to Paphos after a formation meeting took place on 24th April 2014.
> Branch No. 3692
> Hence their forthcoming 1st Anniversary


Thanks Andrea for that information, as you and I know there WAS a branch here, as we were at its first meeting, but at the time of my original post, I did not know who was organising it now.


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Than
Thank you

Sorry for delay in this posting, we are in UK sorting out our house before final move end of April. We will.be transferring our membership
I had emailef UK but had no response


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to inform everyone who has expressed an interest in the Paphos RBL that the next branch meeting will be held at Neo's Sports Bar in Peyia on Thursday 9 April at 2000 hrs.


----------



## Spud T 2RRF (Aug 20, 2015)

*RBL Paphos*

Hi all, only just checked this morning to see if there was an RBL in Phaphos, chuffed to bits. I have a few mates out there who did not know there is a Branch, I raised a British Veterans in Cyprus group on Facebook to bring the new together with the old so far its not been a great response. 

Facebook works wonder for me here in the UK raising a Branch from 12 members to 186 (its not an RBL Branch its the Fusiliers Association Branch). It has been brilliant for bringing all services together raising events, posting minutes (Chair and Branch level), posting list for clothing orders, coaches to events. It has worked a dream, We normally draw not less than 50 to each meeting and broke the record of 65 this year as each month we keep growing. 

The aim of raising the FB Page was to create the same thing that I had done in the UK and wanted it in Cyprus to all services together. I've already put a few people who live there in as Admin to run it, if the RBL in Paphos would like to run this page it would be great so veterans over there get to attend events, I'll even help them by showing them or raising events for them if they give me the information, anybody out there who is in the Legion in Paphos?


----------



## Spud T 2RRF (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you ex SLI & WRAC? If so I met you last September in one of the hotels you was working at


----------

